# HELP! Has anyone dealt with Exclusively Hedgehogs?



## KathyTNY (Jan 21, 2011)

I ordered a cute hedgehog charm and some hedgehog earrings from this website - it looks professional and "ok" but I have not received my stuff. It has not been a super long time since I placed the order (8/31) BUT I have tried emailing and contacting the website to get the status of my order and they do not reply and actually I got a returned email stating the address does not exsist.

I am waiting a little longer and my next credit card statement should be here in the next couple days and if I see it has been charged and I still don't have my stuff I will have to start the procedure to stop the payment. 

I am just wondering if anyone has done business with them:

Exclusively Hedgehogs
400 SE 16th Circle
Troutdale, OR 97060

Thanks. KathyTNY


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

8/31 was only 13 days ago. That is not very long. Did you get a confirmation email saying your order was received? I'd also check to make sure it did go through on your card. Phone the card company and ask.


----------



## KathyTNY (Jan 21, 2011)

Nancy said:


> 8/31 was only 13 days ago. That is not very long. Did you get a confirmation email saying your order was received? I'd also check to make sure it did go through on your card. Phone the card company and ask.


Yes, I did get a confirming email which included a link to click on to show the status of my order. I have been checking every day and it continues to say the same exact thing: In process. I went to website and have sent several emails just asking for a simple status of my order and have received NOTHING. I just now tried to fax a nice request for the status of my order and the fax will not go through. I tried two more times. I also sent another email using a link in my confirming email and got one of those domain error emails telling me that it did not go through either. I don't think I am being unreasonable in a simple request to find out the status of my order!!!! I understand that 8/31 was not that long ago, but what is really disturbing me is that NO ONE is making any effort to communicate back to me!!! If it takes several weeks to get my stuff to me......they could at least let me know! Am I being unreasonable here?

I am asking on this forum because if this is NOT an honest business I want to know and if I find out that they are not what they claim to be I certainly will let everyone know. 
This is very frustrating and I know that dealing on the internet is a "enter at your own risk" proposition!!!!
Thanks! 
KathyTNY


----------



## Kalandra (Aug 25, 2008)

Exclusively Hedgehogs, unless sold recently, is run by George and Valerie Stein. As far as I know they are still around. I believe this is a family run business, if they are on vacation or out of town at the moment it could be taking a little longer. Has your credit card been billed yet?

You can also try calling them, they have a phone number listed on their website, its near the bottom of the page.: http://exclusivelyhedgehogs.com/INSTRUCTION%20PAGE.htm

I have never met them, and haven't done business with them, but I do know that they were vendors at a Rocky Mountain Hedgehog show a few years back.


----------



## KathyTNY (Jan 21, 2011)

Kalandra said:


> Exclusively Hedgehogs, unless sold recently, is run by George and Valerie Stein. As far as I know they are still around. I believe this is a family run business, if they are on vacation or out of town at the moment it could be taking a little longer. Has your credit card been billed yet?
> 
> You can also try calling them, they have a phone number listed on their website, its near the bottom of the page.: http://exclusivelyhedgehogs.com/INSTRUCTION%20PAGE.htm
> 
> I have never met them, and haven't done business with them, but I do know that they were vendors at a Rocky Mountain Hedgehog show a few years back.


Thanks Kalandra for the info.


----------



## star567 (May 19, 2011)

Hi,

Whatever happened with your order? I placed one on OCt 13 and I'm having the same problem. I have emailed them, called them and even posted on their facebook page and heard nothing back. I finally just filed a dispute with paypal today. Let me know what happened with your order.

Thanks!
Stacey


----------



## KathyTNY (Jan 21, 2011)

I answered your PM - this is a very frustrating vendor to deal with. I would not order from them again.... just my opinion!

Kathy


----------



## PatR (Sep 23, 2016)

I feel your pain!! Ordered a considerable number of items on Aug 4 and still nothing shipped. No reply to emails or phone calls. This site is clearly a scam. 
Trying to see if paypay can help recover my money.
Anyone out there thinking of purchasing from this site DON'T!!


----------



## paige.alison (Aug 30, 2016)

Try Amazon at Walmart or a common online website that is popular and reliable next time

~Paige~


----------



## Artemis-Ichiro (Jan 22, 2016)

PatR said:


> I feel your pain!! Ordered a considerable number of items on Aug 4 and still nothing shipped. No reply to emails or phone calls. This site is clearly a scam.
> Trying to see if paypay can help recover my money.
> Anyone out there thinking of purchasing from this site DON'T!!


This post is 5 years old. Please don't bring back old posts.


----------



## Salt&PepperHedgie (Jul 20, 2016)

lol, sillies 2011


----------

